# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > सेक्‍स और संबंध >  प्रजनन क्षमता बढ़ाने वाले आहार

## xman

*सूर्य की रोशनी से बढ़ती है प्रजनन क्षमता।**सालमोन और अलसी के बीजों में होता है ओमेगा-3।**पर्याप्त मात्रा में सभी पोषक तत्वों का समावेश होता है दूध में।**गर्भाशय में भ्रूण का आरोपण रुक जाता है धूम्रपान से।*

----------


## xman

उचित आहार प्रणाली प्रजनन क्षमता बढ़ाने के साथ-साथ गर्भपात की संभावनाओं को भी कम करता हैं और शरीर के अन्य अंगों को सुचारू रूप से चलाने में भी मदद करता है। आइए जानें प्रजनन क्षमता बढ़ाने वाले आहार कौन-कौन से हैं।

----------


## xman

*प्रजनन क्षमता बढ़ाने वाले आहार**एंटीऑक्सीडेंट*प्रजनन क्षमता को बढ़ाने वाले आहार में एंटीऑक्सीडेंट शामिल है। एंटीऑक्*सीडेंट जैसे ग्लूटाथियॉन और क्रिप्टोसेनथिन प्रजनन की ताकत को बढ़ाते हैं। ये हमें  हरी सब्जियों, टमाटर, हरी मिर्च और संतरे से मिलता हैं।

----------


## xman



----------


## xman

*विटामिन डी*यह तो शायद हम सभी जानते हैं कि सूर्य से हमें विटामिन डी मिलता है। लेकिन कई अध्*ययनों से यह बात साबित हो गई है  कि सूर्य की रोशनी से प्रजनन क्षमता भी बढ़ती है। विटामिन डी किसी भी स्*त्री के सेक्*स हार्मोन प्रोजेस्*ट्रोन और एस्*ट्रोजन के स्*तर को बढ़ाता है जिससे गर्भधारण की संभावना बढ़ती है।  *मल्*टीविटामिन*फोलिक एसिड, विटामिन 12 और सेलेनियम जैसे पोषक तत्*व प्रजनन क्षमता को बढ़ाते है। इसलिए अपने दैनिक आहार में मल्*टीविटामिन को शामिल करें।

----------


## xman

*कार्बोहाइड्रेट का कम सेवन*ब्रेड, पास्*ता, बिस्*किट जैसे परिष्कृत उच्च कार्बोहाइड्रेट युक्त आहार प्रजनन क्षमता को प्रभावित करता है। इस तरह के आहार ब्*लड शुगर को बढ़ा देते है जिससे इन्सुलिन बढ़ जाता है और प्रजनन क्षमता क्षीण हो जाती है।*ओमेगा-3*सालमोन और अलसी के बीजों में पाया जाने वाला ओमेगा-3 प्रजनन क्षमता को बढ़ाने में और गर्भपात के खतरे को कम करने में बहुत मददगार होता है। इसलिए अगर आप अपनी प्रजनन क्षमता को बढ़ाना चाहते है तो ओमेगा-3 का सेवन करें।

----------


## xman

*दूध से बने उत्पाद*दूध में पर्याप्त मात्रा में सभी पोषक तत्वों का समावेश होता है। यह सुपाच्य होने के साथ-साथ तुरंत ऊर्जा देने वाला होता है। साथ ही दूध से बने उत्*पाद का सेवन करने से भी प्रजनन क्षमता बढ़ती है। यह केवल बच्*चों के लिए ही नहीं बल्कि बड़ों के लिए भी अति आवश्*यक है।*पानी का अधिक सेवन*ज्*यादा पानी पीने की आदत स्*वस्*थ रहने के लिए अच्*छी होती है यह तो सभी जानते है लेकिन भरपूर मात्रा में पानी पीने से प्रजनन अंग ठीक से कार्य करते हैं और प्रजनन क्षमता भी बढ़ती है।

----------


## xman

*सिगरेट और अल्*कोहल का सेवन न करें*सिगरेट और शराब का सेवन करने से गर्भाशय में भ्रूण का आरोपण रुक जाता है। यदि आप गर्भवती होने का प्रयत्*न कर रही हैं तो आप इन चीजों से दूरी बना कर रखें। *अन्*य उपाय*इसके साथ-सा*थ इन सभी उपायों को भी अपनाया जा सकता है।
प्रजनन क्षमता बढ़ाने के लिए फलों और सब्जियों का सेवन किया जा सकती है।कद्दू के साथ मिलाकर बनाई गई हरी सलाद, दलिया, ग्रील्ड पनीर सैंडविच, लहसुन में मैश किए आलू खाने से प्रजनन क्षमता में इजाफा होता है।घर की जमी हुई दही, पालक की सब्जी , मक्के की रोटी, मसूर की दाल का पानी और टमाटर को सलाद रूप में लेना भी अच्छा हो सकता है।प्रजनन क्षमता बढ़ाने के लिए गेहूं से बने खाद्य पदार्थों का सेवन करना अच्छा रहता है।विटामिन ई से भरपूर खाद्य पदार्थों का सेवन करना चाहिए।सेमी फली या बींस खाने से भी प्रजनन क्षमता बढ़ती है।ड्राई फ्रूट्स भी प्रजनन क्षमता बढ़ाने वाले आहार माने जाते हैं।हर्बल टी प्रजनन क्षमता बढ़ाने में सहायक है।

जो व्यक्ति दिन में चार घंटे से अधिक सेलफोन का इस्तेमाल करते हैं, उनकी प्रजनन क्षमता कमजोर हो जाती है। इसीलिए खानपान पर ध्यान के साथ ही अन्य चीजों का ध्यान रखना भी आवश्यक है।

----------

